# Collectible Sales Data



## pandapples (May 21, 2017)

Hi all,

I?m sorry I will no longer be able to maintain this collectible data spreadsheet. Thank you everyone who helped contribute to this massive list of sales! It?s certainly not comprehensive, but I hope the information was helpful. Please feel free to use this resource to create your own!








Just another resource to refer to when buying and selling collectibles! Unfortunately, the data only runs back to early 2016. Thanks in advance to anyone who keeps their prices on their original post, and those who post their sales in this thread.


Collectible Data Spreadsheet






Collectible wiki page. 

If there are any questions or suggestions let me know!


----------



## pandapples (May 21, 2017)




----------



## pandapples (May 21, 2017)




----------



## King Dorado (May 23, 2017)

good luck bump!

your data report and lucanosa's sales report will provide handy complimentary resources for us collectible connoisseurs, just as it was back when Flake and Sholee both had active collectible sales reports...

thanks for doing the research and making this available for us!


----------



## pandapples (May 25, 2017)

^^​


----------



## pandapples (May 29, 2017)

^^​


----------



## Chicha (May 29, 2017)

Thanks for doing this! Yours and Lucanosa's will be useful for the community.


----------



## pandapples (Jun 3, 2017)

^^​


----------



## pandapples (Jun 7, 2017)

^^​


----------



## pandapples (Jun 11, 2017)

updated!​


----------



## pandapples (Jun 13, 2017)

^^​


----------



## Chicha (Jun 17, 2017)

Gonna bump this


----------



## pandapples (Jun 20, 2017)

thanks for the bump! spreadsheet is updated to include recent restock sales. some may be missed due to OP removing price or other reasons. thanks for looking


----------



## pandapples (Jun 22, 2017)

^^​


----------



## pandapples (Jun 22, 2017)

^^​


----------



## pandapples (Jun 24, 2017)

^^​


----------



## pandapples (Jul 4, 2017)

will probably go through marketplace and update by end of week!​
- - - Post Merge - - -

will probably go through marketplace and update by end of week!​


----------



## Chicha (Jul 14, 2017)

Sold a white lily for 20 and a peach for 600 here.


----------



## pandapples (Jul 31, 2017)

Chicha said:


> Sold a white lily for 20 and a peach for 600 here.



thanks chicha ^^ I've added it. I'll probably try adding the last couple of pages sometime this week

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chicha said:


> Sold a white lily for 20 and a peach for 600 here.



thanks chicha ^^ I've added it. I'll probably try adding the last couple of pages sometime this week


----------



## pandapples (Aug 14, 2017)

Well I went through first page and some.. will update throughout fair


----------



## pandapples (Aug 28, 2017)

added 1 sweet feather so far @ 5k.


----------



## pandapples (Sep 4, 2017)

heeelp

feathers so far:





arcade:


----------



## Sholee (Sep 15, 2017)

Hey panda!

Great job on the spreadsheet, I use it often for selling and buying! However, I'm curious as to why these three sales are not included for the heart wand?

sale #1 = 6.5K

sale #2 = 5K

sale #3 = around 4K

The dates that are on your spreadsheet only go through 9/10/16 which is right around when the TBT Fair 2016 ended so I believe those three sales are a more accurate representation (albeit a little high) of the value of the heart glow wand.


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 15, 2017)

I have traded a pinky for a blue balloon, sold a cool feather for 1400 TBT, sold an invader for 1600 TBT, bought a green balloon for 2100 TBT, and bought a yellow feather for 500 TBT.

All of these sales and trades were this month. Hope this helps.


----------



## pandapples (Sep 15, 2017)

oh thanks! I tried pulling from your spreadsheet & lucanosa's thread but I probably missed loose threads while making it since I think there's a lot of lost data when it transitioned from yourself to him. I appreciate you showing me those! Ofc, if anyone finds something missing feel free to link them and I'll add them. I'm probably going to try adding everything on sunday.


----------



## Sholee (Sep 15, 2017)

pandapples said:


> oh thanks! I tried pulling from your spreadsheet & lucanosa's thread but I probably missed loose threads while making it since I think there's a lot of lost data when it transitioned from yourself to him. I appreciate you showing me those! Ofc, if anyone finds something missing feel free to link them and I'll add them. I'm probably going to try adding everything on sunday.



No problem, it's hard to track everything mostly due to people re-using their threads and editing posts so I understand a lot was probably lost during that time.

And let me know if you want help, I'd be happy to help track some sales.


----------



## pandapples (Sep 17, 2017)

Sholee said:


> No problem, it's hard to track everything mostly due to people re-using their threads and editing posts so I understand a lot was probably lost during that time.
> 
> And let me know if you want help, I'd be happy to help track some sales.



I don't mind at all. I've had like 1 poster before you ever give me a sale, so everything I've found on my own browsing the forum, and it's when I'm at my least active so feel free to post any missing sales! I'm updating the spreadsheet atm with the first couple of pages.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm kind of dumb because I didn't really know how to navigate through this guide, nor did I really understand the format so as a result I've just stayed away from it,  but I think I understand it a bit better now so if you want some recent sales from me, I bought a candy egg for 600 and bought a cherry for 25
I also bought a bunch of common flowers for 5 tbt each though I'm not sure how important those are lol

Edit: Forgot to mention who the sellers were. Jacob sold me the candy egg and Kirbystarship sold me the cherry


----------



## Chicha (Sep 17, 2017)

I've bought:
- 1 pumpkin cupcake for 175 via PM with Chibi.Hoshi
- 2 famous mushrooms for 160 each from Xerolin
- 1 Pikachu egg for 300 from Cascade

I've sold:
- 2 winter mittens for 20 each to Hanzoisbae

I think that's it from me so far. I'll come back when there's more. ;v;


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2017)

I've bought/sold a couple of things since the price guide thread closed:

Sold a Poptart Easter Egg to Witch for 400 TBT 

Bought an Easter Egg from Sholee for 200 TBT

Bought a Kapp'n Christmas Doll from Sholee for 125 TBT

Bought a Zen Easter Egg from Jacob for 1,000 TBT

Bought a Timmy Christmas Doll from Heyden for 150 TBT

Bought a Candy Easter Egg from SensaiGallade for 650 TBT


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 17, 2017)

i bought a sweet feather for 5 k the other day


----------



## pandapples (Sep 20, 2017)

thanks all! very much appreciated. I worked on it sunday but was pretty busy mon & tues. will work on it later wed night


----------



## Chicha (Sep 20, 2017)

Traded a sweet feather for a star glow wand with Monkey D Luffy here.


----------



## seliph (Sep 20, 2017)

Oh hey I bought a hot feather for 1.2k yesterday

(thread is here though I ended up turning it into a trading dates thread)


----------



## Cascade (Sep 20, 2017)

Bought a fresh feather for 1.5k

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?433351-Buying-Fresh-Hot-feather&highlight=


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 20, 2017)

*Sold the following:*
Glam Feather to glow for 3k
Fresh Feather to p e p p e r for 1.2k (thru PM)

Bought a Sweet Feather from Monkey D Luffy for 5.2k (thru PM). c:


----------



## Bcat (Sep 20, 2017)

I recently traded a cool feather for a pink house


----------



## Sholee (Sep 20, 2017)

sold heart wand to hyoon for 3.5k
and another heart wand to tifachu for 3.5k


----------



## hestu (Sep 20, 2017)

Bought a sweet feather for 5.5k


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 22, 2017)

Bought a Rad Feather for 5k


----------



## Flare (Sep 22, 2017)

Bought a Pumpkin Cupcake for 200 TBT (from Monkey D Luffy)
Bought a Spring Shamrock for 100 TBT  (from tifachu)
Sold a Red Rose for 10 TBT (to YunaMoon)
Sold a White Lily for 10 TBT (to Hyoon)
Bought a Classic Easter Egg for 250 TBT (from Elijo)


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 22, 2017)

Bought a shamrock for 100 tbt and a pink house for 1000 tbt (both from tifachu).


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 24, 2017)

Bought a mother's day carnation from glow for 150 tbt.
Bought a ruby from Perry Berry for 50 tbt.
And not sure how this would be put into the data you have, but I drew a bust of Kazelle's persona for a fresh feather.


----------



## Chicha (Sep 28, 2017)

Sold a sweet feather to glow via PM for 5.5k


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 30, 2017)

-Sold a Fresh Feather to Zane for 1,300 TBT

-Bought a Classic Easter Egg for 500 TBT from Monkey D Luffy


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 30, 2017)

This is awesome ... thank you for all the hard work on this! I hope to have purchase Sweet Feather data for you in the future


----------



## Sholee (Oct 12, 2017)

sold flower glow wand to Heyden for 3,000


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 12, 2017)

Bought a Waluigi Easter Egg from Chibi.Hoshi for 575 TBT.


----------



## Sholee (Oct 13, 2017)

Sold star glow wand 10,000 to Sheila (auction buyout)


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 13, 2017)

Sholee said:


> Sold star glow wand 10,000 to Sheila (auction buyout)



can confirm, it's in my line-up even though it's infested by creepy dolls atm


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 15, 2017)

Sold a Glam Feather for 2000 tbt bells.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 17, 2017)

oh i forgot to add this but i think i should bc there arent many rad feather sales so uh i bought a rad feather from monkey d luffy on september 23rd for 2500 tbt


----------



## EloquentElixir (Oct 17, 2017)

Sold pumpkin cake for 200tbt
Sold Ancient Candle for 100tb
Sold October Birthstone (Opal) for 200tbt
Sold Cake for 190tbt
Sold Voodoo Doll for 200tbt​


----------



## Chicha (Oct 18, 2017)

- Sold an orange for 20 TBT to ThomasHasn'tPlayedAC here
- Sold an ice cream swirl for 400 to Jae here
- Bought a hot feather from Uttumori for 1450 via PM


----------



## Chicha (Oct 30, 2017)

- Sold a zen egg to Misera for 1k via PM


----------



## Chicha (Nov 1, 2017)

- Sold a purple candy to UnderWish for 375.


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 1, 2017)

wait oops wrong thread sorry


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 1, 2017)

Sold a Purple Candy for 310 TBT to Chibi.Hoshi, though it looks like I probably should've charged more. XD


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 11, 2017)

*My Transaction List*

Bought 1 Orange Candy collectible from Sholee in their Selling thread for 666 bell tree bells.
Bought 1 Pink Carnation collectible from p e p p e r through PM for 225 bell tree bells.
Bought 1 Spring Shamrock collectible from Horus through VM for 150 bell tree bells.
Bought 1 Winter Mitten collectible from Holla in their Selling thread for 15 bell tree bells.
Bought 1 Pumpkin Cupcake collectible from hillaruhsaur through PM for 175 bell tree bells.​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

Sold another Purple Candy to Witch for 260 TBT.


----------



## Flare (Nov 11, 2017)

Sold Spring Shamrock for 55 TBT to hillaruhsaur 
Sold Classic Easter Egg for 95 TBT to hillaruhsaur 
Sold Yellow Violet for 3 TBT to Lucanosa
Sold Red Green for 15 TBT to DaCoSim
Sold Green Candy for 25 TBT to DaCoSim
Sold a bundle of Cosmo Flowers (Red, White, Yellow) for 15 TBT to Rala. (Hmm I guess you could count them as 5 TBT per flower? )


----------



## Chicha (Nov 11, 2017)

Bought 2 orange candies from Sholee and glow for 666 each
Bought Nov birthstone from King Dorado for 300
Bought Jack for 400 from riversong110

That?s about it so far.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Nov 11, 2017)

Bought a Mint from Cherub for 80 TBT.


----------



## Ryumia (Nov 11, 2017)

Bought 1 Easter Egg collectible from F L a K e in their Selling thread for 225 bell tree bells.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Dec 10, 2017)

Bought a Blue Feather from f11 for 600 TBT.


----------



## Ryumia (Dec 29, 2017)

Bought 1 Jingle Christmas Doll collectible from Oldcatlady in their Selling thread for 180 bell tree bells.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 20, 2018)

Bought a Togepi Easter Egg for 1.5k TBT from AlminTakuya.


----------



## Chicha (Mar 3, 2018)

Bought a hot feather for 1.4k from Monkey D Luffy here

Is this still being updated?


----------



## dedenne (Mar 3, 2018)

Chicha said:


> Bought a hot feather for 1.4k from Monkey D Luffy here
> 
> Is this still being updated?



I doubt it

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hmm it might be but I don't think the user uses the forums much anymore


----------



## Valzed (Mar 5, 2018)

Just in case this gets updated - I bought a Voodoo Doll from Zane for 175 TBT. He was only asking 150 but I offered more since we weren't sure of the current price. Thank you!


----------



## SharJoY (Mar 10, 2018)

Nice collectible lineup!


----------



## Valzed (Mar 13, 2018)

SharJoY said:


> Nice collectible lineup!



I don't want to assume you meant my lineup but if you did then I wanted to make sure to thank you. Thank you!

I bought an Ancient Candle from skarmoury for 125 TBT.


----------



## classically.trained (Apr 4, 2018)

Sold an Eevee egg for 350 and a Leaf Ticket egg for 400.


----------



## pandapples (Apr 4, 2018)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Bought a Mint from Cherub for 80 TBT.





Ryumia said:


> Bought 1 Easter Egg collectible from F L a K e in their Selling thread for 225 bell tree bells.





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Bought a Blue Feather from f11 for 600 TBT.





Ryumia said:


> Bought 1 Jingle Christmas Doll collectible from Oldcatlady in their Selling thread for 180 bell tree bells.





ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Bought a Togepi Easter Egg for 1.5k TBT from AlminTakuya.





Chicha said:


> Bought a hot feather for 1.4k from Monkey D Luffy here
> 
> Is this still being updated?





Valzed said:


> Just in case this gets updated - I bought a Voodoo Doll from Zane for 175 TBT. He was only asking 150 but I offered more since we weren't sure of the current price. Thank you!





acaddict1 said:


> Sold an Eevee egg for 350 and a Leaf Ticket egg for 400.



hey, thanks guys I added these. I'm dreading adding the new stuff (flowers, characters, halloween, so I stopped right at a halloween sale) but I did add the new eggs since it's most recent. but it's cool you all believed in me coming back


----------



## Flare (Apr 4, 2018)

Bought a full candy set from Alolan_Apples for 400 TBT. Uhh idk how much he would've priced each of the candies seperately. 

Btw welcome back!


----------



## dedenne (Apr 5, 2018)

sold my resetti egg/ leaf ticket egg to luffy for 200tbt


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 6, 2018)

I just sold 11 tasty cakes for -5 TBT each (meaning I gave away 5 TBT for every tasty cake I gave away).


----------



## dedenne (Apr 6, 2018)

Bought a leaf egg for 500tbt


----------



## dedenne (Apr 6, 2018)

sold my white pansy and cosmos to elephantmarshmallow for 50tbt each 

also sold my jingle doll for 200 tbt to maple silver


----------



## Chicha (Apr 6, 2018)

Sold an Eevee Easter Egg for 600 via auction to Alolan_Apples here.

Sold a Leaf Ticket Easter Egg for 510 via auction to RedTropicalFish here.


----------



## dedenne (Apr 7, 2018)

Sold a winter mitten to iLoveYou for 25tbt


----------



## Corrie (Apr 7, 2018)

Sold a Chao egg for 500


----------



## pandapples (Apr 7, 2018)

thank you~ does anyone know, are the only new flowers pink lilies, pink cosmo, and blue pansy? 




Flare said:


> Bought a full candy set from Alolan_Apples for 400 TBT. Uhh idk how much he would've priced each of the candies seperately.
> 
> Btw welcome back!



thanks! does full set mean incl purple and orange candies?



Alolan_Apples said:


> I just sold 11 tasty cakes for -5 TBT each (meaning I gave away 5 TBT for every tasty cake I gave away).



that's new, and nice of you. I don't include giveaways though


----------



## Flare (Apr 7, 2018)

pandapples said:


> thank you~ does anyone know, are the only new flowers pink lilies, pink cosmo, and blue pansy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep purple and orange candies were included. 
Also yeah Blue Pansy, Pink Cosmo, and Pink Lily are the only new ones.


----------



## Chicha (Apr 9, 2018)

Bought a star glow wand from Sheila for 8.5k here.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 9, 2018)

Chicha said:


> Bought a star glow wand from Sheila for 8.5k here.



confirmed c:


----------



## Ryumia (Apr 12, 2018)

Brought a voodoo doll from Heyden for 100 bell tree bells.


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 12, 2018)

Bought a Chao and Zen egg for 1.2k each
Bought a blue pansy for 150


----------



## dedenne (Apr 15, 2018)

sold a winter mitten to rynlol for 25tbt

sold a tasty cake to kiwi-strawberry for 10 tbt !

sold another tasty cake to gagtxt for 10 tbt

bought Pave from Mayorofmagix for 125 tbt c:


----------



## pique (Apr 27, 2018)

Bought a Voodoo Doll from matt for 40TBT

Sold a Dark Egg to toadsworthy for 1,300TBT


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 27, 2018)

ive bought a coco villager collectible from hillarusaur for 180 bell tree bells.


----------



## pique (Apr 30, 2018)

Sold Red Tulip and Red Cosmos to Moonfish for 15 TBT each.


----------



## pique (May 9, 2018)

Gotta give this a lil bump.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 9, 2018)

Bought an Aurora Easter Egg from Zane for 1,500 TBT.


----------



## pique (May 9, 2018)

Sold a Father's Day Carnation to Moonfish for 85 tbt


----------



## pique (May 11, 2018)

Sold a Voodoo doll to Ghostkid for 175tbt


----------



## Moonfish (May 11, 2018)

Bought an eevee egg for 400

Sold a cherry for 120


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 11, 2018)

Moonfish said:


> Bought an eevee egg for 400



Confirmed.


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (May 11, 2018)

Bought a cyan house from Moonfish for 175 tbt


----------



## dedenne (May 12, 2018)

sold a leaf ticket egg to bcat for 280 tbt (auction)


----------



## ohkat (May 12, 2018)

sold a red lily for 15 tbt to Moonfish, an isabelle for 50 tbt to Dawn_Crossing and sold a lobo to Mythic Diamond for 100 tbt


----------



## dedenne (May 12, 2018)

sold a tasty cake to meggtheegg for 10 tbt and sold a yellow candy to savagekid for 50tbt


----------



## Moonfish (May 12, 2018)

Sold a green candy to belle-Chan for 100TBT


----------



## Valzed (May 25, 2018)

On May 21st I bought a Cherry, Orange & Pear from DoubleR for 100 TBT for all 3 collectibles and on May 23rd I sold an Apple to chapstick for 250 TBT. Thank you!


----------



## dedenne (May 26, 2018)

sold a green candy to katastrophic! for 150 and sold a yellow candy for 50 to tiffanistar and cassycrossing<3


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 12, 2018)

Bought x1 White violet from ohkat for 25 tbt
Bought x1 White violet from magicaldonkey for 25 tbt
Both took place about a week ago or so, just forgot to post about them.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 12, 2018)

Sold a Blue Hybrid Violet to Zane for 300 TBT.


----------



## lars708 (Jun 14, 2018)

Will there ever be a day when I am able to fully understand spreadsheets without complications

Thank you for this though <3


----------



## pandapples (Dec 29, 2018)

really appreciate and thankful to everyone who kept updating while I was away! I've updated every post up to here. please let me know if anyone was missed.


----------



## princepoke (Dec 29, 2018)

recently bought a flea from MasterM64 for 125tbt ^^
https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...ing-blue-rose-Selling-xmas-collectible-stuffs


----------



## Wildtown (Dec 29, 2018)

woah theres another guide!!


----------



## pandapples (Dec 30, 2018)

princepoke said:


> recently bought a flea from MasterM64 for 125tbt ^^
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...ing-blue-rose-Selling-xmas-collectible-stuffs



Thank you princepoke ♡



Wildtown said:


> woah theres another guide!!



Please feel free to use the data here for your guide! There have been many trades happening the past year or two since Lucanosa's averages were calculated so I hope this helps you


----------



## pandapples (Jan 2, 2019)

Bump ~ I know you're all buying and selling out there.


----------



## Cascade (Jan 2, 2019)

I bought yellow feather for 1200 TBT from The Pennifer


----------



## Bcat (Jan 5, 2019)

Sold a red feather for 500tbt 
https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?462230-Red-Feather


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 7, 2019)

Sold Two Toy Hammers at 4.5k each


----------



## mogyay (Jan 17, 2019)

while i was taking a glance at this anyway i thought i'd update u that i traded my love ball for a heart wand, not sure the value on love balls as an average right now, maybe 4k?

- - - Post Merge - - -

also sold all these
purple candy: 200 tbt (maisy)
sakura egg: 400 tbt (hayden and trundle)
chao egg: 800 tbt (hestu)
eevee egg: 500 tbt (lambdadelta)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jan 17, 2019)

Already posted this in Wildtown's thread but I bought a Toy Hammer for 4.5k from Danielkang2.


----------



## pandapples (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi, please feed me data


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2019)

You deserve a reward of some kind. This is waaaay too much work for something so stupid xD
Anyways, it looks like the best I could get for a Pokeball would be around 20k right? Thanks for the information! Better than the offers of 10k lmao

I think I'll just sell all my collectibles to make enough to buy a group. The rarest of all collectibles


----------



## mogyay (Apr 15, 2019)

ooo, i missed this guide so much, i'm happy you're back, i bought a togepi egg for 2.2k (it looked like more on the thread but ben ended up sending me some of my tbt back)


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 15, 2019)

Vaati said:


> You deserve a reward of some kind. This is waaaay too much work for something so stupid xD
> Anyways, it looks like the best I could get for a Pokeball would be around 20k right? Thanks for the information! Better than the offers of 10k lmao
> 
> I think I'll just sell all my collectibles to make enough to buy a group. The rarest of all collectibles



Those sales are also from 3 years ago though.


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2019)

B3N said:


> Those sales are also from 3 years ago though.


I understand you want me to see it your way but I'm really uninterested in selling it for either lower or the price I bought it for. (10k TBT) If I cannot achieve a price any higher, I just won't sell my Pokeball.

I want to thank you though for taking the time to give me your input here and there. As you have probably guessed, I've been away for at least 5 years. I don't remember how business is done here and admittedly I have never been good at doing business. Even though I never really cared much for collectibles in the first place, the Pokeball as always been dear to me. And so, I'd like to make as much as I personally value it. I hope that makes sense. 

Peace and have a nice day!


----------



## Koi Karp (Apr 15, 2019)

Vaati said:


> I understand you want me to see it your way but I'm really uninterested in selling it for either lower or the price I bought it for. (10k TBT) If I cannot achieve a price any higher, I just won't sell my Pokeball.
> 
> I want to thank you though for taking the time to give me your input here and there. As you have probably guessed, I've been away for at least 5 years. I don't remember how business is done here and admittedly I have never been good at doing business. Even though I never really cared much for collectibles in the first place, the Pokeball as always been dear to me. And so, I'd like to make as much as I personally value it. I hope that makes sense.
> 
> Peace and have a nice day!



Sentimentality isn't a very good quality to have when trying to sell anything lol. They are giving you a fair evaluation of the market here...


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2019)

Bobo said:


> Sentimentality isn't a very good quality to have when trying to sell anything lol. They are giving you a fair evaluation of the market here...



I'm not looking to sell though. I simply said that if I were to sell, it'd have to be for a price higher than 10k.
Thanks for your input as well and please have a wonderfull day!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 15, 2019)

Bobo said:


> Sentimentality isn't a very good quality to have when trying to sell anything lol. They are giving you a fair evaluation of the market here...



I also agree with your statement to a degree as well, but I also think sentimentality does have an affect on the value of something since certain collectibles are not really in circulation because of this very reason (like the Sweet Feather for example which is valued at around 10k these days crazily enough because it is truly loved by pretty much everyone that owns one) which increases the value of a given collectible due to simple supply & demand principles.


----------



## Koi Karp (Apr 15, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> I also agree with your statement to a degree as well, but I also think sentimentality does have an affect on the value of something since certain collectibles are not really in circulation because of this very reason (like the Sweet Feather for example which is valued at around 10k these days crazily enough because it is truly loved by pretty much everyone that owns one) which increases the value of a given collectible due to simple supply & demand principles.



You are talking about aesthetic value though. It may be loved by pretty much everyone but that rarity doesn't directly equate to objective sentimentality... The sweet feather and Pok?ball are expensive as they are quite limited in numbers to begin with and now are just rarified / esoteric pieces of data that TBT users love to flaunt as a measurement of aesthetic wealth/aesthetic success on the TBT forum


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 15, 2019)

Bobo said:


> You are talking about aesthetic value though. It may be loved by pretty much everyone but that rarity doesn't directly equate to objective sentimentality... The sweet feather and Pok?ball are expensive as they are quite limited in numbers to begin with and now are just rarified / esoteric pieces of data that TBT users love to flaunt as a measurement of aesthetic wealth/aesthetic success on the TBT forum



I do think sentimentality is still a factor of both alongside aesthetics (thank you for pointing that out) because people are attached to them and do not want to let them go because they love them (sentimentality). That's just my 2 cents though. o/


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 15, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> I do think sentimentality is still a factor of both alongside aesthetics (thank you for pointing that out) because people are attached to them and do not want to let them go because they love them (sentimentality). That's just my 2 cents though. o/



That just means they wont sell them though. Sentimentality probably wont raise the overall market price.


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2019)

The Pokeball is dear to me simply because I spent half my time here trying to obtain one. However, for the right price, I am perfectly willing to give it up. 

Sentimentality is and should be a big factor in trading. The sheer amount of users that feel like they'd rather keep it instead of selling them should be noted. It's blatantly obvious that your "fair evaluation" is not seen as a good price to other owners. In my (stupid) opinion, you should try to cater to the amount that would be most enticing to those people. 

Let's not clutter this poor thread anymore. If you wish to query me further, please shoot me a message. Thanks!


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 15, 2019)

B3N said:


> That just means they wont sell them though. Sentimentality probably wont raise the overall market price.



It technically does though because it causes less to be in circulation (supply) which in turn means the supply/demand curve becomes inelastic (more vertical). Essentially, the less in circulation there is, the more the price can be manipulated and reach record highs. We actually have seen this recently with the Love Balls. Since no one wants to sell them (less supply) and so many people want them (high demand), the value of them has spiked due to this simple economics principle. o/


----------



## Koi Karp (Apr 15, 2019)

MasterM64 said:


> I do think sentimentality is still a factor of both alongside aesthetics (thank you for pointing that out) because people are attached to them and do not want to let them go because they love them (sentimentality). That's just my 2 cents though. o/



It is a really interesting idea of whether you can find sentimentality in digital objects (I believe you can, I spend most my time thinking about it actually lol)! Attachment and love are rather confusing events to bring into discussion about these collectibles though. I just believe Vaati saying that they would like to make as much TBT on the Pokeball as they "personally value it" is quite problematic and was merely making a statement that, in general on this forum, we would rather not pay an extra amount for "personal value" or attachment.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> It technically does though because it causes less to be in circulation (supply) which in turn means the supply/demand curve becomes inelastic (more vertical). Essentially, the less in circulation there is, the more the price can be manipulated and reach record highs. We actually have seen this recently with the Love Balls. Since no one wants to sell them (less supply) and so many people want them (high demand), the value of them has spiked due to this simple economics principle. o/



I think sentimentality is used too readily in this situation - I am pretty sure there isn't much sentimentality here just more so that they wish to make the most amount of money on something which happens to also be quite rarely traded


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 15, 2019)

Bobo said:


> It is a really interesting idea of whether you can find sentimentality in digital objects (I believe you can, I spend most my time thinking about it actually lol)! Attachment and love are rather confusing events to bring into discussion about these collectibles though. I just believe Vaati saying that they would like to make as much TBT on the Pokeball as they "personally value it" is quite problematic and was merely making a statement that, in general on this forum, we would rather not pay an extra amount for "personal value" or attachment.



It definitely is for sure! lol Ideally, a market doesn't get swayed at all by sentimentality (like commodities), but I think the reason why sentimentality becomes a more key factor at all in the TBT Market is the fact we are dealing with something that is collectible that also introduces more personality to people's profiles by reflecting what a user finds interesting/appealing. This is why it is important that people need to be more educated on what a collectible is worth and not overspend in the process. Supply is a great way to start on determining value, but then you have to factor in what everyone else is doing in the market (which collectibles people are after and how often someone is willing to let them go [some collectibles don't even appear on the market for months because of actual rarity alongside sentimentality]). o/



Bobo said:


> I think sentimentality is used too readily in this situation - I am pretty sure there isn't much sentimentality here just more so that they wish to make the most amount of money on something which happens to also be quite rarely traded



I think there is because Pokemon fans absolutely love them and a lot of people want them because it works well with a lot of lineups that are popular (like all-pink lineups). The rarity of them also finds them attractive because people naturally like having nice/more valuable things and also because they are seen as a worthwhile investment. o/


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 15, 2019)

If you find something sentimental though dont sell it. 

Realistically you cant go in to a shop or something and ask for more because you like it quite a lot or it means a lot to you. Doesn't mean it means a lot to the person you're selling it to.
If someone wants to buy something for double the price, for example, because they also find it sentimental then that's another story. But that shouldn't affect the overall market price really.


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 15, 2019)

B3N said:


> If you find something sentimental though dont sell it.
> 
> Realistically you cant go in to a shop or something and ask for more because you like it quite a lot or it means a lot to you. Doesn't mean it means a lot to the person you're selling it to.
> If someone wants to buy something for double the price, for example, because they also find it sentimental then that's another story. But that shouldn't affect the overall market price really.



I definitely agree with your reasoning since businesses in reality don't really have problems of owners changing the value of merchandise because they happen to love it more than other people. I also think this is the case in a lot of ways for the TBT Market (like my shop, for example, where I try to sell the collectibles at a fair price and don't change them based upon how much I like them), but I also think it is different for the rarer collectibles that are highly sought after (like the 3 Poke Balls, Sweet Feather, Galaxy Egg, Wands, etc.). I definitely think it is very interesting how collectible values work on here when you think about it more!


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2019)

Unless it wasn't blatantly obvious, *yes I do want to make as much as possible from it.* I thought that it was general knowledge that people want to make money but I guess not. You aren't exactly forced to buy it and I'm not forced to sell it. If you don't like my asking price then please just move on. As I've said, I love my ball and I'd rather keep it instead of selling it for a low price just because someone demanded I stick to the norms. As MasterM64 has already expertly said, supply and demand is what makes collectibles 'collectibles'.

I'm very sorry if this post comes off as rude or insulting, neither are intended. Please drop this dumb argument or move it else here. I think it's rude to carry on with it here.
I hope you have a good rest of your day.


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 15, 2019)

Sure it started the conversation  but we weren't really talking about your pokeball anymore as far as I thought... Wasnt really an argument either. We were just discussing collectible prices in a collectible price thread. Not every disagreement is an argument haha


----------



## Zura (Apr 15, 2019)

B3N said:


> Sure it started the conversation  but we weren't really talking about your pokeball anymore as far as I thought... Wasnt really an argument either. We were just discussing collectible prices in a collectible price thread. Not every disagreement is an argument haha



I guess as long as you keep it respectful and the OP is ok with it, go right ahead. Not like I can really stop you lol

I'm happy that it didn't actually turn ugly.


----------



## pandapples (Apr 19, 2019)

Vaati said:


> You deserve a reward of some kind. This is waaaay too much work for something so stupid xD
> Anyways, it looks like the best I could get for a Pokeball would be around 20k right? Thanks for the information! Better than the offers of 10k lmao
> 
> I think I'll just sell all my collectibles to make enough to buy a group. The rarest of all collectibles



Mmm I just record the sales. I have no idea what you can sell the Pokeball for today  Keep in mind I can only report information that I've seen and others share with me... There are likely lots of unreported sales so feel free to take this information and make your best judgement. 



mogyay said:


> ooo, i missed this guide so much, i'm happy you're back, i bought a togepi egg for 2.2k (it looked like more on the thread but ben ended up sending me some of my tbt back)



Thank you!


----------



## Miharu (Apr 19, 2019)

Sold a Pikachu Easter Egg for 600 tbt! <3


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 19, 2019)

sweet feather= priceless


----------



## Miharu (Apr 20, 2019)

Popsicle auctioned off for 1.3k tbt


----------



## Miharu (Apr 23, 2019)

Sold a popsicle for 1.5k tbt and Nightmare Egg for 2.5k tbt

Bought 5 Zipper sakuras for 200 tbt each, bought a pikmin egg for 500 tbt, bought a ditto egg for 500 tbt, bought an easter egg for 150 tbt c:


----------



## pandapples (Apr 23, 2019)

Miharu said:


> Sold a popsicle for 1.5k tbt and Nightmare Egg for 2.5k tbt
> 
> Bought 5 Zipper sakuras for 200 tbt each, bought a pikmin egg for 500 tbt, bought a ditto egg for 500 tbt, bought an easter egg for 150 tbt c:



Wow, thanks a lot! Good feedback for the new eggs ^^


----------



## cornimer (Apr 23, 2019)

I sold a nightmare egg to B3N for 2k!


----------



## seliph (Apr 23, 2019)

thank god this guide is back fsdjlk

i sold 4 spring sakuras on the 15th for 300tbt each if it helps, i think that'd be considered high for them now though


----------



## hestu (Apr 23, 2019)

Sold one dreamy egg for 4k and sold another for 3.5k  also sold 8 spring sakuras for 800tbt total


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 23, 2019)

bought a ditto egg for 450 tbt  thanks to dedenne!!


----------



## Stella-Io (Apr 23, 2019)

Not sure if this'll help, but I sold a Zipper Sakura for 190.


----------



## Miharu (Apr 23, 2019)

Bought a ditto egg again for 500tbt c:


----------



## drowningfairies (Apr 24, 2019)

Sold two Zipper Sakuras for 200tbt a piece c:


----------



## Hat' (Apr 24, 2019)

Bought a yellow candy for 3 tbt from Wildtown.
And sold a Zipper Sakura for 200 tbt to Nougat!


----------



## Nougat (Apr 24, 2019)

I bought two Zipper Sakuras at 200 TBT each


----------



## Naekoya (Apr 25, 2019)

bought pink feather for 3.2k tbt! <3


----------



## Miharu (Apr 25, 2019)

Bought 2 zipper sakuras for 275 tbt! total c: Also bought another pikmin and ditto egg for 500 tbt each!


----------



## cornimer (Apr 25, 2019)

I sold a Pinky for 2.5k!


----------



## piske (Apr 27, 2019)

Was offered 500 TBT for a Ditto Egg, sold it for 450 TBT. Not sure if that makes a difference or not to your data. c:


----------



## seliph (Apr 27, 2019)

Sold a zipper sakura for 230!


----------



## pandapples (May 2, 2019)

Thanks all ^^ Bumping this~

If some of you are unsure whether or not reporting your trade matters, it does! Every plot point counts for something  I'll also include notes you leave here if anything affected your purchase or sale.


----------



## Oldcatlady (May 2, 2019)

Sold a Sakura egg for 550, and a green feather for 975 here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?466606-White-Lily-Green-Candy

Thanks for maintaining the guide


----------



## MasterM64 (May 2, 2019)

Hey pandapples, I have the following things to report (a lot of this comes from my recent sale, but I still think it is good to report it):

- Sold Dreamy Egg for 5k, technically speaking (through a trade, but 5k worth of items).
- Sold Popsicle for 1,500 TBT
- Sold Red & Green Feather for 968 TBT
- Sold Blue Feather for 1,276 TBT
- Sold Pumpkin Cupcakes for 88 TBT each.
- Sold Voodoo Dolls & Ancient Candles for 79 TBT each.
- Sold Dark Egg for 3,600 TBT
- Sold May Birthstone for 350 TBT
- Sold 6 White Roses for 12 TBT each
- Sold Tasty Cakes for 10 anf 8 TBT each.
- Sold Green Candy for 22 TBT
- Sold Pink Tulips for 350 and 250 TBT (sold to the same person for a discount to help them out) each.
- Sold Red Candy collectibles for 8 TBT each
- Sold Peach for 484 TBT
- Sold Spring Sakuras for 150 TBT each
- Sold Purple Candy for 186 TBT
- Sold Jack for 242 TBT
- Sold Coco for 182 TBT
- Sold 2 Pikachu Eggs for 581 TBT each (sold some for higher at one point as well including 750).
- Sold Pink Cosmos for 170 TBT
- Sold Blue Pansy for 191 TBT
- Sold Chao Egg for 800 TBT


----------



## Miharu (May 2, 2019)

*
-Sold a popsicle to a friend for 1.2k tbt (friend discount, wanted to pay 1.5k)

-Sold a Nightmare Egg to a friend for 3k tbt (friend discount, was offered 3.5k by someone else)

-Bought a Pikachu Egg for 600 tbt
-Bought a pastel disco egg for 1.3k tbt
-Bought a ditto egg for 500 tbt
-Bought a pikmin egg for 500 tbt and another for 400 tbt
-Bought an Aurora Egg for 1.6k tbt
-Bought a Bat Potion for 600 tbt
-Bought a Leaf Ticket Egg for 450 tbt
-Bought a flea for 150 tbt (Flea's name is Bob <3 )
-Bought an Invader for 3k tbt
-Bought a Goomba for 2k tbt
-Bought a Pinky for 3.2k tbt
-Bought 4 red roses at 10 tbt each
*​


----------



## cornimer (May 2, 2019)

I sold a pink tulip for 225 and I'm buying a blue balloon for 2.2k!


----------



## Nougat (May 3, 2019)

I sold an Isabelle collectible for 175 today


----------



## Alienfish (May 3, 2019)

sold nightmare egg for 3k, and dreamy egg for 3k as well


----------



## toadsworthy (May 3, 2019)

I sold a zipper sakura for 200 and 250


----------



## Alolan_Apples (May 4, 2019)

I sold a flower glow wand for 5,920 TBT in an auction.


----------



## dedenne (May 4, 2019)

sold zipper sakura to flare for 255


----------



## MasterM64 (May 5, 2019)

Sold Green Balloon for 3,500 TBT!


----------



## Chicha (May 6, 2019)

I have a few sales. 

- sold a star glow wand for 12k
- traded another star glow wand for 1 love ball + 2 moon balls


----------



## seliph (May 6, 2019)

sold:
- garnet for 200
- diamond for 200
- mother's day carnation for 200
- yellow feather for 1200
- dreamy egg for 3000


----------



## Ryumia (May 6, 2019)

Bought a Pikachu Easter Egg for 450.


----------



## Koi Karp (May 6, 2019)

Sold Ryumia a Pikachu Easter Egg for 450.
Sold Peach for 400.
Sold Pink Feather to Jacob for 3 Pastel Disco Eggs.
Bought 7 Spring Shamrocks for 100 each.


----------



## Miharu (May 6, 2019)

Bought Blue Hybrid Rose for 250 tbt <3 
Traded a Bat Potion for a Kirby Egg 
Sold a February Birthstone for 150 tbt


----------



## Miharu (May 13, 2019)

Bought 2 more blue hybrid roses for 250tbt each! <3


----------



## Miharu (May 14, 2019)

Sold 3 mother's day Carnation for 150tbt each c: 
Sold a Cherry for 125tbt
Bought a pink hybrid rose for 150tbt 
Bought pink hybrid Lily for 150tbt]


----------



## Raayzx (May 14, 2019)

Bought a Pikachu egg for 400!
Also bought 3 spring sakuras for 120 each.


----------



## cornimer (May 14, 2019)

I bought another blue balloon for 2.7k


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 14, 2019)

I traded a Kaleidoclover for a Nightmare Easter Egg awhile ago, so a 3k-ish value.


----------



## Amilee (May 19, 2019)

sold a sweet feather for 10k 
traded a pink and light blue house for a pastel disco egg +200 tbt (so 1,5k for the egg and 1,7k for the houses, had the pink house for 1,2k and the light blue house for 500tbt)


----------



## Ryumia (May 19, 2019)

Bought a red candy collectible for 5 tbt.


----------



## Raayzx (May 29, 2019)

Sold a dreamy egg for 3500 tbt
Bought another Pikachu egg for 410

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sold a dreamy egg for 3500 tbt
Bought another Pikachu egg for 410


----------



## will. (Sep 3, 2019)

bump!

i think we should start this back up again before new horizons comes out
can someone update the spreadsheet with more collectibles?


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 4, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> bump!
> 
> i think we should start this back up again before new horizons comes out
> can someone update the spreadsheet with more collectibles?



Pandapples is the one who maintains this particular spreadsheet and she unfortunately appears to be inactive. :/


----------



## pandapples (Sep 5, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> bump!
> 
> i think we should start this back up again before new horizons comes out
> can someone update the spreadsheet with more collectibles?



Hi, I'm updating the spreadsheet now. I've been wanting to possibly revamp the entire thing but another time...

Sorry for anyone who's receiving a super late 'like' from me to mark as done.


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 5, 2019)

pandapples said:


> Hi, I'm updating the spreadsheet now. I've been wanting to possibly revamp the entire thing but another time...
> 
> Sorry for anyone who's receiving a super late 'like' from me to mark as done.



Glad to see that you are doing well my friend!  To add to the list, Alolan_Apples recently sold a Red Turnip for 550 TBT and we will have to see what the final bid is in my auction in a few days. o/


----------



## will. (Sep 5, 2019)

to add to the data...

ive sold
pear for 15 tbt
chocolate cake for 450 tbt
cake for 180 tbt
isabelle for 150 tbt
sprin shamrock for 175 tbt
blue candy for 100 tbt
ancient candle for 135 tbt

and this was all in the last month or so ? so its pretty recent


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 5, 2019)

My data from this week:

Chocolate cake~ no one would take under 500 tbt so thats what I bought it for
September birth stone~ 225 tbt
Mint~ I sold for 75 tbt
Blue hybrid rose~ I sold it for 500 tbt


----------



## SensaiGallade (Sep 6, 2019)

Sold my bat potion for 800 TBT to honeyaura!


----------



## skarmoury (Sep 6, 2019)

Alolan_Apples ran away with my galaxy egg for 6k tbt


----------



## TSquared (Sep 6, 2019)

Bought a super-sweet Togepi egg for 1400 tbt!


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 6, 2019)

TSquared said:


> Bought a super-sweet Togepi egg for 1400 tbt!



Glad that I was able to help you out with a good deal; I am glad it is in a loving home now!


----------



## will. (Sep 7, 2019)

bought a pink house from glow for 1.2k tbt!


----------



## cornimer (Sep 7, 2019)

Sold two blue balloons (one to MapleSilver and one to ZetaFunction) for 1.2k tbt each!


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 8, 2019)

Just sold my Red Turnip to The Pennifer for 465 TBT!


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 8, 2019)

Late on this, but I sold my Classic Easter Egg to corlee1289 for 500 TBT.


----------



## Moonfish (Sep 8, 2019)

Sold a kaleidoclover for 3k
Bought a pink tulip for 100


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 8, 2019)

Moonfish said:


> Sold a kaleidoclover for 3k
> Bought a pink tulip for 100



Congratulations on selling the Kaleidoclover my friend!


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 12, 2019)

Just bought a Yoshi Egg from Vampnessa to bolster her wand funds for 2,400 TBT (2,300 + 100 extra for being an amazing person)!


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 12, 2019)

Sold a peach for 425

Bought jack for 300, and coco for 190.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Sep 12, 2019)

HOLY CANOLI! Looking at your spreadsheet there were famous mushrooms that sold for over 800 bells. I truly treasure these lil' fungi.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 21, 2019)

bought a poptart egg from Master M64 for 500 tbt


----------



## corlee1289 (Sep 21, 2019)

THIS


----------



## Naekoya (Sep 28, 2019)




----------

